# League of Angels Ads



## talien (Jan 12, 2014)

Please make them stop.  Please.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 12, 2014)

Note that the ads are of the google sort - based upon your own activity history.  It may be that nobody on the staff has seen the "League of Angel" ads.

In order to kill an ad, we need to know the url of the page it takes you to, I believe.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2014)

talien said:


> Please make them stop.  Please.




Never heard of them!  There's info here on what to do if Google is serving you inappropriate ads. You can ask Google to block them from you, or you can give me the information and I can ask Google.


----------



## talien (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for your response.  Here is the direct link: http://vda.gtarcade.com/?q=131210UbxRC0X&sid=325795863

It's a fantasy MMORPG -- you know, standard stuff: http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/gameId/985.  But the ad is sooo inappropriate I can't even explain it.  Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUyyFRuB0Pw

Suffice it to say it is almost exclusively made of female jiggling body parts. I also don't think women in bikinis has much to do with the actual game. 

Worse, it appears to be violating copyrights of other games!


----------

